

AWS Offers General Availability For Node.js - agodoy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/07/aws-offers-general-availability-for-node-js-the-popular-development-platform/

======
tekacs
This article's title and content is _mind-blowingly_ poorly worded. It's
almost the definition of blogospam.

I'd strongly recommend the original AWS blog article:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5665732>

(TL; DR is that this is the release to general availability of the Node.js
version of the AWS SDK)

~~~
realguess
Strongly agree! I thought it was something else exciting, but it is just the
SDK. I have been using it for a while.

